# A History of Violence



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Hopefully, this will spawn as much discussion as *The Chronicles of Narnia* thread or *The Brothers Grimm.* Somehow I doubt it because this isn't anything that is crammed to the bursting with CGI. *A History of Violence* is a film directed by one of the masters, David Cronenberg, and stars Viggo Mortensen, Ed Harris, William Hurt and Maria Bello. Based on a graphic novel of the same name by John Wagner and Vince Locke, this thriller is sure to be a satisfying deviation from the sophisticated cartoon fare. You can view the trailer here: http://www.apple.com/trailers/newline/ahistoryofviolence/


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

This looks like a good movie to me, watching the trailer has definitly made me want to check it out .. I think I will read the novel first  It's always nice when you can do that.


----------



## death2u (May 16, 2004)

The only person I know that is more excited about this movie than myself is my boyfriend. He ****ing loves Cronenberg. 

We will be the first ones in line to see this movie.


----------



## Koala (Aug 27, 2005)

death2u said:


> The only person I know that is more excited about this movie than myself is my boyfriend. He ****ing loves Cronenberg.
> 
> We will be the first ones in line to see this movie.


Did someone mention Cronenberg?!


----------



## death2u (May 16, 2004)

You have such a man crush! It's up to two guys now...I'm a little frightened...


----------



## Koala (Aug 27, 2005)

death2u said:


> You have such a man crush! It's up to two guys now...I'm a little frightened...


At least I'm not using my Legolas avatar.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome aboard Shadi/Koala/whoever. 

Just watched the trailer. Looks pretty good, but the trailer doesn't make the movie look too Cronenberg-ish. Wonder what that's all about.


----------

